# Der Riese Highest Round?



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

What the highest round you guys have got to on this map, my highest is round 31 with 2 people  even took a pic to prove it


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

7 or 8 mate, its pretty hard. Only one person though


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

27? i think with 2 others

i got taken out on 24 and never got back into the game tho


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

got to round 29 with me and 1 mate, although id did take a long time and alot of strategic thinking :lol:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

37 with a full squad of 4 online and we all had 'pack-a-punch' weapons.
After 20 it gets hard, we hold up at the far teleporter where you can stand at the top on the metal walk way.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> 37 with a full squad of 4 online and we all had 'pack-a-punch' weapons.
> After 20 it gets hard, we hold up at the far teleporter where you can stand at the top on the metal walk way.


thats pretty damn good, im going for 40 tonight with a mate of mine lol

Daniel


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

round 3 on my own lol!

PC


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> 37 with a full squad of 4 online and we all had 'pack-a-punch' weapons.
> After 20 it gets hard, we hold up at the far teleporter where you can stand at the top on the metal walk way.


I managed with 2 others 32 and i got 1458 kills

That is the best method and when bullets run low you keep running through the transporter and switching fences on.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

27 with me and a mate tonight, dissapointed, the best gun i got was a ppsh 

Daniel


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

hallett said:


> thats pretty damn good, im going for 40 tonight with a mate of mine lol
> 
> Daniel


Add me on the psn Zeemax

I had a pack-a-punch ppsh and flame thrower which turned into a nitrogen thrower.

We got mullered my the dogs in the end, i hate them!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Level 11 yesterday afternoon with a mate on Split Screen wich is REALLY hard lol


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Big Ells said:


> Add me on the psn Zeemax
> 
> I had a pack-a-punch ppsh and flame thrower which turned into a nitrogen thrower.
> 
> We got mullered my the dogs in the end, i hate them!


does psn mean Playstation? if so then i cant add you, i use the better console 

Daniel


----------

